# PIC ID things growing in tank ??



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Are these good or bad and what are they? Thanks
Pic 1 white little tentacle things seem sensitive to light have them also growing in my sump ?
Pic 2 have quite a few of these all around the tank ?
Pic 3 looks like white snot also in a glow in the dark green color too several different spots in tank ?
Pic 4 They grow in the filters I pic them out and put them into tank fish eats them ??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

picture one i dont know the name but they act like a fishing line and draw food in. they are pretty fun to watch, except they can sting near by corals.
picture two feather dusters, harmless
picture three sponge of some sort? the red is algae..
picture four a pod and a good shot of it. im pretty sure amphipod. they are good in your tank, alot of fish will graze on them as a natural food source.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

On pic 4... feel free to bag some of those babies up and ship them to me.


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> On pic 4... feel free to bag some of those babies up and ship them to me.


lol add me to the mailing list 

I've never had any issues with the "fishing line things" stinging coral; they never seem to bother anything in my system...
but yea none of those things in the pictures are harmful to your tank

Good luck!


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome post, I just saw one of those exact same bugs in my newly established tank, glad someone could get a shot in their tank because I couldnt!


----------

